# 1948 Narrow Gauge Bombardier for sale



## chopperguy

With an all aluminum body,300 c.i. Ford inline 6 cyl.,auto tranny also has a mechanical drive line disc brake.$15,000.00 U.S.Machine is in central Saskatchewan,Canada.E-mail me at chopperguyca@yahoo.ca or phone 306 233 5638


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thats one beautiful machine!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice!  Very tempting!  But alsas, can't justify my own cat just yet.  Maybe in a couple of years after some other things are paid off.  Till then, that's one beautiful cat and you should have no problem selling.


----------



## chopperguy

It has since sold.Thank you


----------



## Cowboyjg

It's like an Airstream on tracks....


----------

